# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Baraja invisible!

## HeSS

Saludos a todos  :Smile1:  Quisiera saber como puedo fabricar yo mismo una baraja invisible. La substancia pegajosa puede ser cualquiera o me podeis recomendar algo en concreto? Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Gunter Benko

No es una substancia pegajosa, porque las cartas no se quedan pegadas, simplemente se evita que deslicen. Si lo que quieres es fabricártela tu mismo en cualquier tienda de magia venden frascos de antideslizante para incorporar a tus cartas

----------


## HeSS

> No es una substancia pegajosa, porque las cartas no se quedan pegadas, simplemente se evita que deslicen. Si lo que quieres es fabricártela tu mismo en cualquier tienda de magia venden frascos de antideslizante para incorporar a tus cartas


Gracias tio  :Smile1:  Esque duele dejarte las chapas en una baraja con antideslizante como si fuese de oro... Lo mirare  :Wink1:

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

En un post donde se pregunta sobre el tiempo de duración del antideslizante Letang dice que se puede usar laca como antideslizante. 

Yo lo he probado ya y no queda nada mal, a mi me a servido.

Saludos  :Wink: 

Pd: En tiendamagia no venden antideslizante en bote ¿verdad?, he buscado y no encuentro nada; es que por donde vivo no hay tiendas de magia..  :-(

----------


## HeSS

He probado utilizando agua con abundante azucar... ahora se estan secando, ya os contare que tal  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

:shock:  :shock: 

 Demasiado dulces...

----------


## HeSS

Dioss! Funciona perfectamente jejeje la acabo de probar y es una maravilla  :Smile1:  Si quereis la receta, he puesto 6 cucharaditas de azucar por vaso de agua, funciona incluso mejor que las que venden ya preparadas. Un Saludo a todos  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿y como lo aplicas sobre la carta?¿Con un pincel? Ahora lo probaré

----------


## ign

¿Ésto no debería estar en Brainstorming?

----------


## Kal-El

En mis inicios utilizaba Dulce de leche, en muy poquisima cantidad, ya que despues te quedan las manos todas pegoteadas.

Luego ese mismo procedimiento lo utilice para trabajar con monedas y aqui si se le da mayor utilidad.

Voy a experimentar con tu "preparado"...

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo...uso tiramisu ^_^ lo siento no he podido resistirme.

----------


## Kal-El

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## HeSS

> ¿y como lo aplicas sobre la carta?¿Con un pincel? Ahora lo probaré


Jejeje pues, yo lo he hecho con el dedo... mojas la punta, lo sacudes un poco para no pasarte y aplicas una fina capa por toda la carta, dejas secar. Si lo probais, vereis que las cartas (yo utilizo bicycle) se arquearan, pero al secarse tomaran de nuevo la forma plana asi que no os preocupeis por eso  :Wink1:

----------


## HeSS

Ya me direis que tal os ha ido  :Wink1:

----------


## wydx

lo estoy probando a ver que tal funciona jeje ya dire...

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Yo lo estoy probando tambien, lo he repetido por que la primera vez creo que e hechado demasiada agua y poca azucar.. y no ha quedado bien :? , aver ahora que esta secando

----------


## Goreneko

Por 6 euros que cuesta la baraja...

Aunque me compré un bote de antideslizante en spray por 5 euros y ahora tengo barajas invisibles de todo tipo: 2 de cartas de Poker, una de tarot y una de cartas ESP. Esta última con rutina incluida, y alguna baraja más que no voy a poner porque sino seria revelar demasiado!!

Un saludo :P

----------


## 0wn3d

Yo estoy buscando aun el bote de antideslizante.. pero en la tienda de magia de aqui de valencia no tienen..

----------


## ignoto

Siempre puedes comprar barniz en spray Dullcote de la marca Enamel.
O goma laca preparada.
O tapones para oidos de cera.
O...
Pues anda que no hay sistemas ni nada.

----------


## darkness

Un compañero de la escuela fue a una tienda de magia de aquí de Madrid para que le recomendaran con que fabricarse la baraja invisible y le dieron un bloque de cera para magos... sincéramente me parece que le quedó una guarrería...  :roll:

----------


## Kal-El

Mas alla del enchastre que provoque...¡Joya!  muy bueno...  :Wink:  

Oooops...  :shock:  ¡Perdon...! Las hormigas me estan llevando el mazo...   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gunter Benko

Si va a resultar que la baraja invisible auténtica la fabrican con agua y azúcar xDD

----------


## vcopola

Ya esta puesto en algun post......hay una cera para surfistas que se aplica sobre las tablas y sirve de derrapante.
La venden en el Decathlon por ejemplo y vale para este caso...
Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Se llama sex wax.
Le encuentro mas utilidad para frotarse los dedos antes de manipular.
Prefiero la de tapones para los oidos para las cartas.

----------


## The Black Prince

Como dice ignoto la marca más conocida es Sex Wax, añadiré que concretamente se trata de parafina.Y que si comprais las sex wax vigilad que color cojeis ya que son más "pastosas" o más duras dependiendo de para que temperatura la quieras.

Un saludo,

----------


## mcgrau

lo probaré aunque es verdad vale 6 € la baraja yo tengo el poto de antideslizante , es muy bueno y mu efectivo... yo lo re comiendo

----------


## pecha3

En el decathlon cuesta una pastilla de antideslizante un euro y medio de un tamaño que no lo gastas en toda tu vida. En la seccion de surf. Ya que se usa para las tablas de corcho para que agarren cuando te subes.


SAludos.

----------


## magikko

Esto de la azucar no se queda despues en los dedos al usar las cartas? por que yo ya tengo listo mi vaso, azucar y pincel  :twisted:

----------


## wes_wieck

No confundais antideslizante con carta tratada!!! Son dos conceptos/herramientas/comoqueraisllamarlo diferentes. 
Por cierto hace pocas semanas me compre el libro de Bodie Blake sobre antideslizante y flaps y lo recomiendo para todo aquel que quiera informacion sobre el tema. Tiene un par de juegos que son una joya :D (como su brainwave; imaginaros la brainwave pero que la carta pensada aparece de dorso en lugar de aparecer de cara...).

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## magikko

Estaba pensando en polvo de vidrio... se podría utilizar? no se si quede "blancusco"  una ves que se halla pegado, pero no me imagino con que aderirlo a la carta, algun tipo de pegamento que no quede pegajoso despues de secar?

----------


## HEO-.

entonces... emmm 
disculpen mi ignorancia pero para que sirve una baraja "invisible"??
cual es la mejor utilidad :Confused: 
que juegos se pueden acer con ellas??  
esop xD!!

en fin si me pueden responder seria fantastico
saludos!!


HEO-.

----------


## gilbert-magic

Hi !!!

Alguien ha probado todos los menjurges?

¿Que pega mejor antideslisante,la laca,la cera o el agua y azucar?

¿Cuales no dejan blanco?

¿Y cual dura mas tiempo?

PD. no quedaria major con miel de abeja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

¿Alguien ha probado con semen?

----------


## rofman

> ¿Alguien ha probado con semen?



 :117: DDD


me sacaste una sonrisa!!!

y si creo que hay gente que ha provado con eso.


la chica del video de ella :P

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...852&highlight=

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> entonces... emmm 
> disculpen mi ignorancia pero para que sirve una baraja "invisible"??


Sirve para guardarla en el traje nuevo del emperador, ese que sólo lo ven los inteligentes.

Por favor, HEO!...... 

La baraja invisible seirve para muchísimas cosas. Basta con hacer un poco de magia con ella.

----------


## Goreneko

Aquí tienes el efecto básico:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1966

----------


## Némesis

> ¿Alguien ha probado con semen?


¿La pregunta es en serio?

----------


## HEO-.

:shock:  :shock:  as probado tu!!!!! :Confused: 

xD!   no broma...

emm  goreneko... de donde puedo sacar las instrucciones :Confused: 

eso  gracias :D:D

saludos 

adios

HEO-.

----------


## Mu

m...

encontre por alli una receta que funciona con alcohol, colofina (o pez de castilla) y dextrina... el tema es que el alcohol lo tengo lo demas no existe...

y busco algo que no sea tan dulce  :117: . y sea duradero.

Mu

----------


## HeSS

> m...
> 
> encontre por alli una receta que funciona con alcohol, colofina (o pez de castilla) y dextrina... el tema es que el alcohol lo tengo lo demas no existe...
> 
> y busco algo que no sea tan dulce . y sea duradero.
> 
> Mu


Esto te aseguro que es muy duradero, yo lo hize el mismo día que inicie este post y todavia tengo la baraja en perfectas condiciones.

----------


## ignoto

Si alguien se anima a probar, mejor que lo deje secar bien.

----------


## Kal-El

Ignoto...

NUNCA....NUNCA....NUNCA....! si algun dia nos llegamos a encontrar (por que no) y pretendes hacerme un juego con baraja invisible....OIME BIEN...¡NUNCA! me pidas que haga de voluntario...  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  

Aparte, si se utiliza semen...tendriamos que poner la baraja en una caja de zapatos... :shock: 

A no desesperar...Proximamente Barajas tratadas con el mètodo Ignoto...las unicas barajas donde no importa que se pierdan las cartas...a los meses se recuperan...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## magikko

No sería mala idea, si nofunciona pues ya tienes como hacer la "carta corrida"











 :D

----------


## ignoto

Quiero hacer constar que yo utilizo la cera de tapones de oido.

Lo que yo quisiera es que alguien probara mi idea para saber si funciona bien.

Uno investiga pero en condiciones. Las marranadas que las haga otro.

----------


## Kal-El

Como?? No lo probaste??... :shock: 

Segun mi teoria (TEORIA...) basada en tus argumentos, habria 2 maneras de probarlo...con propio o ajeno...  :Lol:  

A ver....Voluntarios!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## HeSS

> Como?? No lo probaste??... :shock: 
> 
> Segun mi teoria (TEORIA...) basada en tus argumentos, habria 2 maneras de probarlo...con propio o ajeno...  
> 
> A ver....Voluntarios!!!


Hombre... yo me ofreceria voluntario, siempre y cuando le pongamos un poco de azucar :D

----------


## Kal-El

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## navi

Hola a todos!

Aprovechando el post que trata sobre la baraja invisible, una pregunta:
¿no es demasiado obvio cuando mostrais la baraja invisible del "estado" de la baraja? El otro día pedí una baraja invisible bicycle a tienda magia y la verdad es que las cartas se notan que son "demasiado gordas", no¿?
De hecho ni si quiera me atrevo a sacar la baraja, aunque generalmente me gusta investigar los tipos de barajas que hay y me siento mas cómodo con una baraja bicycle corriente, he de decir que si alguna vez usara alguna baraja mágica, ésta creo que no sería.

Saludos!!
Iván García.

----------


## luthipiero

> ¿no es demasiado obvio cuando mostrais la baraja invisible del "estado" de la baraja? verdad es que las cartas se notan que son "demasiado gordas", no¿?


¿Has visto el efecto antes de saber que existia una baraja invisible?,si es asi ,¿ descubriste tu solo como funcionaba,o te lo contaron?.
Es bueno recordar la sensacion que te dio un efecto antes de saber como funciona,muchas veces lo olvidamos y dejamos de creer en esos efectos,pensando que son muy obvios,que se notan mucho,.......,ese es un fallo muy comun.

un saludo

----------


## FLORI

GRACIAS POR LA INFO EN CUANTO TENGA TIEMPO LO PRUEBO Y OS CUENTO

----------


## Kal-El

*FLORI dice:* 




> "...GRACIAS POR LA INFO EN CUANTO TENGA TIEMPO LO PRUEBO Y OS CUENTO..."


Tambien cuando tengas tiempo...presentate...  :Wink:  

Pd: Trata de no escribir TODO EN MAYUSCULA,  equivale a gritar... :?

----------


## Lucas Moobob

pegamento en esprai, yo lo uso para las presentaciones de proyectos, un dia accidentalmente rocié una baraja que estaba al otro lado de la mesa... pues bien, antideslizante perfecto...
sino, una pastilla de antideslizante para tablas de surf, 2 euros, y te dura pa toda la vida

----------


## josep

Con este mismo sistema podeis fabricaros el juego de H. Evans

titulado "El control perfecto" ( Lo conoceis ? ) y asi os ahorrais

mucha pasta. Yo lo he hecho y funciona a la perfecciòn.

Saludos.

----------


## ChaMeR

> En un post donde se pregunta sobre el tiempo de duración del antideslizante Letang dice que se puede usar laca como antideslizante. 
> 
> Yo lo he probado ya y no queda nada mal, a mi me a servido.
> 
> Saludos


Que laca es? pintura de laca?
Laca fijativa?
Es la laca fijativa para el cabello que se usa para endurecerlo? hacer crestas... etc ??

ChaMeR

----------


## HeSS

Veo que mi post ha servido para sacar muchisimas ideas nuevas  :Smile1:  Estoy contento  :Wink1:

----------


## Marcos Abo.

> Con este mismo sistema podeis fabricaros el juego de H. Evans
> 
> titulado "El control perfecto" ( Lo conoceis ? ) y asi os ahorrais
> 
> mucha pasta. Yo lo he hecho y funciona a la perfecciòn.
> 
> Saludos.


Me gustaría conocer el "control perfecto" aunque sea sólo el efecto.
Por cierto, yo tengo un spray que tiene un pegamento que actúa como los post it, he visto que alguno lo ha usado, ¿qué tal fue?.

----------


## arimarjul

Bueno les comento mi experiencia
adquiri el mazo invisible hace poco y noté que un par de cartas quedaban descuadradas, obviamente primero pense qe me faltaba practica pero las cambie de lugar y me seguía pasando lo mismo

entonces leí acá y de todas las soluciones usé la de colocarles parafina en el dorso y me funciono perfecto

el unico punto en contra es qe deja un peqeño tono blanco pero la verdad qe es imperceptible (más todavia para el publico)

bueno epero qe les sirva tanto como me sirvió a mi

saludo

----------


## josep

Para Marcos.
El efecto de control perfecto 2 es el siguiente.
El mago tiene dos barajas. Coge una, va pasando cartas de dos en dos, de tres en tres, y cuando el espectador dice basta, pone sobre la mesa
boca arriba 4 cartas. Primera sorpresa pues son 4 cartas ( por.ejemplo)
un 3, un 6, un 10 , una J,indiferentes. El mago dice que normalente a sus
colegas les salen 4 Reyes o 4 Ases, pero a él estas 4 cartas son sus favoritas (el pùblico se rie ). Acto seguidp coge la segunda baraja y hace
una extensión sobre la mesa con las cartas boca arriba para que se vea
que está bien mezcada., y deja la otra aparte.Dice que para encontrar
las 4 cartas elegidas necesitaria un buen rato, pero él, como mago ,tiene
otro sistema. Recoge las baraja , cuadra las cartas, vuelve a hacer una
extensión esta vez con las cartas boca abajo, y espectacularmente hay
4 cartas boca arriba que son las elegidas por el espectador...
Espero que te guste. ...Un saludo

----------

